# The Great Pumpkin and His Patch, light effects



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right spot.
I'm a blinky light kind of guy. More Flash than Bang I guess. 
This is my 8ft singing pumpkin and his patch. 
Just finished, Static Light test. 
Andy


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I think this belongs more in the Showroom thread. If a mod decides to move it there, so be it.

With that out of the way, it doesn't look all that bad at all. I was actually thinking about doing something like this for next year (Planning ahead already? You bet!) using one of those big foam front half skulls and perhaps arranging to voice it real time the way I do with a robot skeleton that I have created for this year.

By all means, post a video if you have the means.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Would love to see a video when you get one made. What are you using for the animation?


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

We will be doing the Test runs, after the Canadian Thanksgiving. Will get some video up then. 
I am Running Light-o-rama to run the show, 8 channels to run the pumpkin and another 8 for the small pumpkins. 
We will be using about 30 in all. We will split the yard in 2 areas. The singing side, and the Haunt Zone. During the Music portions (9 songs) the Haunt will be dark, in between each Song the pumpkin will go dark And the Haunt will activate with a 5 min Thunderstorm Track. 5 channels on floods, 2 channels on strobes, channels for the Black lights, We will also turn on the FCG, the Static Ghost, the zip ghost, and the Spewing Corpse, fog and a DMX 150 Color wheel to highlight the fog and and Corpse using the LOR program.
All Audio is transmitted via an EDM transmitter. Plus speakers and a 100 watt subwoofer in the yard that I picked up at a local thrift store

Started programming this back in May.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Cant wait to see video


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29119&highlight=lights+lawton


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Dang, that makes my singing face look small!


----------

